# Brass Check Valve for CO2 - where to buy?



## LordTantrum (Jan 24, 2008)

I am looking for some Brass Check Valves for CO2 tubing from regulator to inline reactor. I have found some fine valves, but only companies that sell them in mass and require quotes. I have also found plastic, but I don't think that's good enough for a CO2 setup (lemme know if you believe otherwise). 
So where can I find it locally? home depot didn't have it that i could find. just connecting pieces. where do you find yours? and do i need any kind of clamp to prevent air loss?

Thanks


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Rex sells brass ones at http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/

I use Kynar "Liquid/Gas" check valves from http://www.usplastics.com/ . They have Viton seals, so they're nothing at all like your typical LFS check valve.


----------



## rolloffhill (Jan 18, 2008)

I can only assume your talking about these??










http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/pr...e=usplastic&category_name=45&product_id=15641


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Those check valves are made by Ark-Plas, and you can request samples here.

I would probably not use them for CO2 though, seems to me they are better for liquids and less demanding applications.

Rex sells the Clippard brass ones, you could also check if you have a Clippard distributor nearby.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

I bought mine from clippard online. Along with various fittings, solenoids, etc... you can save $10 I think if you go through a local rep, but even with one in town I'd spend half that in gas, and not worth my time for the other half.


----------



## Ukrainetz (Jul 11, 2007)

I just got plastic "chemical resistant" type, with a stainless ball inside, from a local hardware shop. $5 a pop, special ordered within a day. Just find a nice local (friendly) shop, and ask them to view a catalog for check valves. God knows what you'll find  I found brass ones, but ones with threaded connectors, no barbed one


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Ukrainetz said:


> I found brass ones, but ones with threaded connectors, no barbed one


The barbs come separate.


----------



## Ukrainetz (Jul 11, 2007)

Lol too much work, and they get pretty pricey. Can anyone tell me if there is really any good advantages to having these brass CVs?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Look here.
http://www.clippard.com/store/display_details.asp?sku=MCV-1BB-M5


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

@rolloffhill: Yes, those were the check valves I was referring to. No issues with using them at the interface of my reactor and CO2 line over the past year.


----------



## Ukrainetz (Jul 11, 2007)

So $4.57 for the valve, and $4.07 x 2 for each of the barbs... Hmm, is it really worth the price? I don't mind paying the extra buck if I know its better than the plastic ones. However if both are just as good, $5 a pop should be good enough


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

The brass is certainly better, the question is more like if the plastic ones are adequate for the job; I feel they are of course, but opinions differ.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

When looking at check valves and the materials that they are made from, I consider two different things.

First, will they be able to function reliably with CO2. I noticed that the type that indiboi linked to tend to be a bit "sticky", meaning that after CO2 flow is shut off, they tend to stick a bit in their open position. This is just due to the way they are constructed, where they need a little bit of reverse flow to reliably close. Might not be an issue, but for CO2 purposes, I think the ones with spring and metal ball might be safer.

Second, are they constructed in a way that is absolutely safe. If you look at the various plastic check valves, they are made from two halves which are glued together. If that bond fails (due to back pressure, CO2 corroding it, or just time) you might have a big mess on your hands. Imagine this check valve is connected to an external inline reactor. If the check valve falls apart, a wet carpet will be the result... if you are close by.

Brass check valves are very unlikely to fall apart. :icon_wink


----------



## Ukrainetz (Jul 11, 2007)

Thank you wasserpest! I'm just one of those troubled "sticky" check valve users that has had enough, and wants to move on to the important things now  (Please God, make these work!)


----------



## kornphlake (Dec 4, 2007)

You can find anything at www.mcmaster.com the only bummer is they don't quote shipping until your credit card is billed, charges are very reasonable (much better than ebay sellers) but it's a shock to see that a $3.00 valve cost $8.00 to get it to your door. I always try to order a bunch of stuff at once so shipping cost isn't as big a percentage.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

Ukrainetz said:


> So $4.57 for the valve, and $4.07 x 2 for each of the barbs... Hmm, is it really worth the price? I don't mind paying the extra buck if I know its better than the plastic ones. However if both are just as good, $5 a pop should be good enough


I got the valves w/ 10-32 ports and the matching barbed fittings, a 5 pack of those was only $2.56, not sure what your looking at for $4.07x2. http://www.clippard.com/store/display_details.asp?sku=CT4-PKG When I ordered I spent like $150 so paying a couple bucks more for brass didnt really cross my mind. If that is the only thing you really need then it might be a little different. But I bought everything I need for two complete systems plus and extra of everything for backup. I am sure many would think the plastic ones are fine, and probably are. But as long as its external (dont want brass in the tank) I'll choose the brass ones for durability and longevity (I hope).


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

There is a $10 handling charge added to orders from www.clippard.com and then shipping is added.


----------



## likestheaction (Nov 25, 2009)

Can anyone point me to a 1/8" male NPT check valve on one end, and barbed for CO2 tubing on the other? None of the links on this page seems to point to a clippard brass check valve that fits these features. 

I'm also looking for a brass check valve with two barbed ends for CO2 tubing. Has anyone purchased one of these anywhere?

I'm using 1/4" O.D CO2 tubing.

thanks,

-lta


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

green leaf aquariums(gla), orlando is super helpful.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

likestheaction said:


> Can anyone point me to a 1/8" male NPT check valve on one end, and barbed for CO2 tubing on the other? None of the links on this page seems to point to a clippard brass check valve that fits these features.
> 
> I'm also looking for a brass check valve with two barbed ends for CO2 tubing. Has anyone purchased one of these anywhere?
> 
> ...



You will probably have to use adapters to get what you want. 
check valve with #10-32 threads, male on one end, female on the other. It makes a difference which direction you want it to flow. 
#10-32 male to 1/8" hose barb, they go by ID (comes in a 10 pack) 
#10-32 female to 1/8 NPT male (comes in a 10 pack)


----------



## likestheaction (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm connecting to the outlet port of an ideal needle valve 52-1-2. I found this fitting from clippard: http://www.clippard.com/store/display_details.asp?sku=2CP4-BLK, thought not a check valve I think i can hook up to this one, then add an inline check valve shortly thereafter.


----------



## likestheaction (Nov 25, 2009)

Just an update. The link in my previous post was for a single barb fitting, when i called and asked about multi-barb they pointed me to this part #: http://www.clippard.com/store/display_details.asp?sku=11924-1-BLK

The image shows only one barb, but when you look at the drawing it shows multiple.

-lta


----------



## blazer (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey FYI

The guys at aquariumplants.com have the clippard check valve for $12.00 in stock. Just ordered it today.
You have to call them and ask for it..its not posted on their website.


----------

